# Hahahahahh, It's ALIVE



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I finialy got my Bolens H-16 running again today. I installed the new voltage regulator. Charged the battery.And fired it up. Now that it's running again. Tomorrow I can go buy that tiller I went to look at the other day. $125.00 But I still have to figure out about the shaft that drive it. There is one with it. But for the life of me.It doesn't look like what I thought it would. I will post some pic's of it when I get it home.


----------

